# Which AF locos were used by Pennsy?



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I want to paint a K5 in Pennsylvania colors, but before i try my hand at that on an expensive loco like the K5 (along with the modifications to make it look like a K4), I wanted to give it a shot on the 21160 (300 type) loco... but, was that loco ever used by the Pennsylvania railroad?

What type is it specifically? Looking at photos on the internet, I see an awful lot of "atlantic" type locotmovies, but none with the fat look the 300/21160 locomotive has at the rear.

Charles.


----------

